# Rolling Rock



## schwinnray (Sep 24, 2022)

looking for a Rolling Rock Schwinn


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 24, 2022)

schwinnray said:


> looking for a Rolling Rock Schwinn




There are a few overpriced ones on Ebay.

Here is mine....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 24, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> There are a few overpriced ones on Ebay.
> 
> Here is mine....
> 
> View attachment 1700747



Nice bike.
Looks like a great beach cruiser.
What *width* are the tires?
(thread posted in the _middleweight_ forum).


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 25, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.
> Looks like a great beach cruiser.
> What width are the tires?




26 x 2.125


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2022)

Just curious what this has to do with middleweights?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 26, 2022)

Here is one of those over priced Ebay listings:









						Schwinn Rolling Rock 1996 Promotional Classic Bike Bicycle Mint Never Used Cond!  | eBay
					

Rare Schwinn Bicycle Rolling Rock Promotional Classic. Classic Schwinn. S chwinn standard size bicycle. reproduced for Rolling Rock. 33 White Walls Cruiser Bike Green And Blue Classic. never rode the bike, had it hanging on my wall.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hastings (Oct 8, 2022)

Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 8, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Log in or sign up to view
> 
> 
> See posts, photos and more on Facebook.
> ...




That's a good price for one if you are near them. It's in good condition except for the rust on the chrome and fenders.


----------

